# new 7D firmware



## miglsd (Feb 15, 2011)

Getting desperate for at least manual audio levels, and audio monitoring. Like what was done whit the new 5D firmware. Even Magiclantern seems to have stopped development. What can we do to put the pressure on Canon?


----------



## Macadameane (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm right there with you, I don't really feel like going the audio gain override route if I don't have to. The noise is so terrible with the audio gain.

I don't think its too much to ask of canon. I develop software for a living, and disabling that audio gain should be easy. They just aren't doing it. Perhaps its just not enough people whining.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 16, 2011)

IMHO Canon will not add features if there is no or little demand for them. Canon added features to the 5DII because a lot "important" people were asking for them, plus it created great marketing opportunities. I think your best shot is to call Canon and (politely) ask for additional features, then spread the word and have as many people as you can muster call them up as well. You can find contact info on this page.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 17, 2011)

Canon keeps leapfroging its own lineup with new features on cheaper cameras, as was the 7D to the 5D MkII (with its new AF system and frames per second, etc.). Even the video modes were out-competing it's big brother until Canon updated the 5D II's firmware. I'm sure this is an attempt by Canon to put the 5D II back ahead of the 7D in software features. With that in mind, I seriously doubt they'll add audio control to the 7D's firmware, though I sure hope I'm wrong.


----------

